# Another pet to the menagerie



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice! I guess it depends on how old your daughter is ... but it looks like you may be doing some critter-sitting


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

She is a sophomore... I see lots of critter sitting in my future!


----------

